# Recommend Cheap Easy to Use MP3



## DubShelley (4 Jan 2011)

Hi & Happy New Year to All!

My brother wants to purchase a cheap MP3 player. He is not interested in downloading, watching videos etc. It is simply to transfer all his current CD's onto it and listen to it while jogging.

I thought of the iPod Shuffle but as his 7 year old daughter already has an iTunes account set up on the family laptop, he wants to avoid ending up having Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus on his device! I thought maybe a Sony or Phillips MP3...it would have to be easy to use (i.e. transfer music onto, navigate etc) and relatively cheap...around the €50 - €70 mark.

Any recommendations? I'd say a 4GB or 8GB would do him grand!

Thanks,
Shelley


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Jan 2011)

I think this would be perfect, dead easy to use, I had one last year but lost it (am planning on getting another one).
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-San...0ME6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294148708&sr=8-1
I heard Dunnes Stores had them at cheaper than Amazon but haven't been into one recently.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jan 2011)

+1. My favourite player (yes, I have several...) Great sound, great battery life.

Xtravision used to sell the one without the MicroSD/SDHC slot; I got the 8GB version with the FM radio for €25. But they've since replaced them with [broken link removed] and [broken link removed].


----------



## DubShelley (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks a million to you both for your replies! I will definiately have a look at the SanDisk models!


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

We've a few in the house, Sony, Apple, and the SanDisk Clip+ they have their plus and minus'es but For what your bro wants the Clip+ is perfect. You can get them online easy enough. 

This might be of interest - very expensive though....
[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu (5 Jan 2011)

Another vote for the Sanza range of MPs players. 
Good quality, easy to use, great value.


----------



## WindUp (5 Jan 2011)

+1 for Sanza Clip


----------



## DubDubStep (20 Jan 2011)

Cheap and reliable, and easy to use are all Creative mp3's.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jan 2011)

Have to say every Creative Player I've ever owned broke, and they all needed special software to load their music and video. Which was a pity because I liked them other than that.


----------



## Latrade (20 Jan 2011)

DubDubStep said:


> Cheap and reliable, and easy to use are all Creative mp3's.


 
Yoda?

I'll add my vote to the Sansa range and in particular the clip. It is perfect for what you want. I use the clip for jogging and cycling, it's been battered, bruised, baked and sweated on, stored in a bag that's thrown around and it's kept going strong.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jan 2011)

The only negative I've found to the clip is that is has a relatively short battery life. But thats common across all the really tiny players. Also the buttons are not as nice as on my old Sony. USB charger makes charging a breeze.


----------



## practitioner (1 Feb 2011)

*swansa player with car speakers*

Can the sansa MP3 connect to the car radio if option exists and use the car speakers and if so , does the connection come with the mp3 player?


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Feb 2011)

Yes, if it has an aux. input socket on the front — you'll just need to buy a cheap . If your car stereo has a USB connection then the cable supplied with the player will do it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Feb 2011)

Depend on the car radio. many of them have no connection for a MP3 player.


----------



## practitioner (2 Feb 2011)

thanks , the radio flashes up mp3 option so I expect it is compatable, will look into 3.5 mm cable.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Feb 2011)

That _may_ just mean that it will play .mp3 files burned to a CD-R.

Is there what looks like an earphone socket on the front of the stereo, probably marked 'AUX'?


----------



## johnnygman (2 Feb 2011)

Have Ipodtouch and Sansa clip, find the Sansa clip excellent, easy to copy and paste songs onto, no messing around with software, good battery, looks good and cheap.
Have to say would recommend it, great little device.


----------



## Seagull (2 Feb 2011)

DubDubStep said:


> Cheap and reliable, and easy to use are all Creative mp3's.


 
Creative products tend to be good, but their support is not. They are woeful at updating drivers to allow you to use your products when there's an OS update, or a windows media update. I can no longer use my creative MP3 player with windows media player, as the driver is so out of date.


----------



## cork (14 Feb 2011)

Where is the best place to purchase a Sansa Mp3?


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Feb 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> The only negative I've found to the clip is that is has a relatively short battery life. But thats common across all the really tiny players. Also the buttons are not as nice as on my old Sony. USB charger makes charging a breeze.



I'll add to that. I found the reception on the radio isn't great either. Compared to my Mobile Phone for example. I assume the earphones I'm using are a factor in this.


----------



## NorfBank (14 Feb 2011)

cork said:


> Where is the best place to purchase a Sansa Mp3?



I got mine at pixmania before Christmas although service does seem to be hit and miss there - no problems for me thankfully.


----------

